# Angelfish



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

can anyone tell me what type of angelfish these are




and can anyone tell what sex these are?​


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

There are only 3 different species of angel fish;P.Scalare,P.Altum,P.Leopoldi.
Yours look to be Scalare.There are almost unlimited coloring variations to angels.
#1 looks marble,and #2 looks kio(the latest and hottest of angels).
As for sexing it is most accurately done while(before ) breeding and obseving their vents;the males is more pointed.But here is a link about angels.
Keeping Angelfish (Pterophyllum scalare)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Definite scalares. I believe the first is a half black marble, thats what Gabriel was. He looks alot like that. Second is hard to say. I cant tell the color on it too well, so either a koi or a marble.


----------

